# Looking For a Neck Blank



## cnew (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, in Edmonton it is virtually impossible for a guy to find a piece of lumber large enough to make a one-piece Gibson Neck, I phoned nearly EVERY store in the Edmonton area. This is gonna be my first build, and I'm trying to avoid a scarf joint at all costs, so I'm looking for a nice piece of mahogany large enough for a one-piece. 

Preferably 3"x4"x30", enough for one or two necks.
Or, if you had a piece of curly maple that size laying around lofu

Email with price would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the board.
I think the problem is the 3" thick part. A lot of places keep 1", 2" or 4" thick by various widths. The Windsor on 99 street just south of the Whitemud is my first choice, then the Windsor on St. Albert Trail and about 128 Ave. Also had good luck with the Windsor by Lee Valley on 184th street & about 107 Ave. If you settle for 2" thick you should be able to find something. Although Mahogany is not too popular.

The wholesaler for the area is called McKillican. McKillican | Inventory List shows african mahogany in 8/4 (2" thick) you might need an account to buy from there however and I know
they don't cut. You buy the whole length.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Your building a guitar and your worried about a scarf joint? 

Making a Scarf Joint | Free How-To Videos - Watch How-To Videos Online | Veoh


----------



## cnew (Jan 8, 2011)

Not worried about how it will turn out, I just don't like the way they look. 
Plus wouldn't it be stronger if it was all one piece of wood?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

One more place. Don't know if he's into mahogany but he's got maple for sure. It's worth a call. Great guy.

Atlantic Wood Products, located at 198 Sioux Road, Sherwood Park. Phone is (780) 467-3368. They stock rough Ash, Beech, Birch (white & yellow), Cherry, Maple (hard, rock, sugar, white, and various figured) and Oak. Lots of different sizes available.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Scarf joints are stronger, save a lot of material and are actually more work (whats more labour intensive... cutting out a neck from one piece of wood, or doing a proper scarf joint which requires accurate cutting, clamping?).

Gibson makes a one piece neck becuase when they started, good, thick mahogany was plentiful and realtively cheap. Thats what guys want from Gibson... but look at a lot of the custom/boutique builders who do laminate necks. Some guitars costing >$10K are not one piece...  

Hell, I remember my father having 16/4 Honduras mahoagany 16 foot long, by 24" wide and us cutting it up into bed posts, etc. Not today, thats for sure..

ANyhow, having made both single piece gibson style necks, and scarfed, I dont have a preference. But without the short grain at the headstock, a scarf joint neck is absolutely stronger, and you cant argue that. Whether or not you want/like them or not is a purely cosmetic and personal thing.

Not many places will stock 12/4 or 16/4 stock any more. You might try to order it from A&M Wood Specialty in Cambridge, ON. They are currently showing pattern grade (meaning it will be uniform in density and good quality, for pattern making) South American Mahogany in 16/4 in stock.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I am with ya AJ. There are lots of scarf joints used in wooden boats where they need to be strong.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have to admit, I have no preference. If I had thick stock on hand I would probably do a 1 piece for the simplicity. But I do a lot of scarfs to save what little thick Mahogany I have left.

With my tinitus and hearing loss, I doubt I could hear any difference anyhow.

AJC


----------



## Matthew (Jan 19, 2009)

Listen to AJC. Ask no questions. Just do it.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Like I said - I make em' both ways... but thick stock is not cheap nor easy to get unless you want to get it from a specialty dealer. Scarfed is not "better" nor "worse" (as long as you dont abuse the headstock, ie knock it over) IMO. from a structural standpoint.

If one thinks it sounds better one way or the other that is something you will have to decide.. my ears cant pick that nuance out. 

AJC


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Calgary has an excellent wood store called Black Forest Wood Products. They will custom cut for you. Not sure if they ship, but you could try calling them.


----------

